# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  65. Jahrestag der Krönung seiner Majestät König Bhumibols

## wein4tler

Gestern, 5. Mai 2015 fand zum *65. Jahrestag der Krönung* seiner Majestät König Bhumibol eine feierliche Zeremonie im Grand Palace statt. Zur Freude aller Beteiligten übernahm der König den Vorsitz der feierlichen Zeremonie.
Der Tag der Krönung, der 5. Mai, ist seitdem in Thailand ein öffentlicher Feiertag. 

Der König verließ gestern gegen 10.25 Uhr das Siriraj Krankenhaus in Bangkok um im Amarin Winitchai Thronsaal den Vorsitz über die Zeremonie zu übernehmen. Dabei wurde er von Seiner Königlichen Hoheit Kronprinz Maha Vajiralongkorn, Ihre Königliche Hoheit Prinzessin Maha Chakri Sirindhorn, sowie von Mitgliedern der königlichen Familie und hohen Beamten begleitet. 

Auf seiner Rückfahrt zum Siriraj Krankenhaus gegen 11.25 standen Tausende Menschen am Straßenrand und jubelten ihrem König zu.
Gegen 11.37 Uhr erreichte die Wagenkolonne dann wieder das Krankenhaus. 
Während er von Seiner Königlichen Hoheit Prinzessin Sirindhorn in das Krankenhaus begleitet wurde, führte Seine Königliche Hoheit Kronprinz Vajiralongkorn die religiöse Zeremonie im Grand Palace weiter.

----------

